# Super modest two piece bathing suits for girls?



## Treasuremapper (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm having a hard time finding modest two piece bathing suits for my daughters. We tried the one piece suits, but had repeated accidents as it is hard to whip off a cover up and wriggle down a one piece in time to make it to the potty. They really need to wear two pieces at this point if they are going to have any chance of making it.

I hunted at the usual places, and settled on some HA, but they only have one two piece model and I can't find what I want to find -- basically two piece swimsuits that cover as much as one piece swimsuits. Like super-tankinis. Can anyone point me the right way? Imagine a tank bathing suit for girls that comes in two pieces. That's what I want.

Thank you.


----------



## RainCoastMama (Oct 13, 2004)

Land's End - www.landsend.com has some awesome tankini things for little girls and they're mix and match with swim shorts, skirts, etc. Good luck!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Landsend.

They even have short sleeve and long sleeve tops and shorts for bottoms.

-Angela


----------



## Parker'smommy (Sep 12, 2002)

I bought my dd a rash guard top and bottoms from Old Navy.


----------



## maya44 (Aug 3, 2004)

The way this one fits my dd's the top actually hangs down OVER the bottoms so no skin shows on the belly.
http://www.limitedtoo.com/detail/2230300


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

another vote for landsend. dd often wears a bathing suit bottom with a rashguard top (in fact, i just took that combination out of her drawer this morning







)


----------



## treqi (Dec 31, 2006)

ditto on the old navy


----------



## stellimamo (Jan 9, 2006)

I recommend old navy too. dd has a short sleeve rash guard suit we got there on clearance last year and its great.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Definitely lands end


----------



## Treasuremapper (Jul 4, 2004)

Thank you!!! We go swimming every day and this is really becoming an issue.

Now I just need to order some suits and "lose" some suits.


----------



## Throkmorton (Jun 30, 2003)

nozone makes 2-piece UV suits in girl's sizes
http://www.nozone.ca/two_piece_ksuits_c.htm

it doesn't get much more modest than that.


----------



## gmvh (Nov 26, 2003)

Not quite as many choices as Lands End but I've been happy with our things from LL Bean.


----------



## momuveight2B (Mar 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gmvh* 
Not quite as many choices as Lands End but I've been happy with our things from LL Bean.


Those are my two favorites. They cost a little more but they last much longer than anything else we have tried. One of the two is having mix and match pieces now at $9.99 each. If you go to the Lands End website and click on overstocks you can sometimes get lucky and find what you want really cheap. I love buying shoes for the kids from there too because the quality is so good.


----------



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

I was going to say llbean and lands end, dd is wearing her lands end suit right now, it's a bikini however but it's super cute

I also got her a skirted tankini at Kohls.


----------



## Pumpkin_Blythe (Jun 19, 2007)

yeah I got Misty an Old Navy bathing suit and if you ask me she is showing too much skin, she says it is so comfortable. I dunno, I guess I am just a worry wart mama


----------



## wombat (Nov 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Throkmorton* 
nozone makes 2-piece UV suits in girl's sizes
http://www.nozone.ca/two_piece_ksuits_c.htm

it doesn't get much more modest than that.









We do those sun 'proof' swim suits too. I love them, and you use less sun block also. Much quicker, just have to do the forearms and calves.

They're starting to become popular where I live.

We got Baby Banz ones on ebay.


----------

